# Causes of Gastritus



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

http://www.revolutionhealth.com/conditions...&msc=A62598


----------



## 14048 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for the website information. My gastritis is caused from having my gallbladder removed and the bile erroding the lining of my stomach. I am taking carafate an hour before meals and at bedtime. My surgeon, who did the endoscopy and the colonoscopy, said I will be on this med for a long time as my gastritis was "extreme". Now she is running more tests to see why I seem to be producing more stomach acid than necessary. Got a fasting blood test to do this week. Just when you think they have poked, prodded and humiliated you in every possible way, they think of more tests. Now I get to be a pin cushion. Whoopie...GadJett


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Let us know how you are doing!


----------

